
Prime number generator - jorendw
We have an algorithm to generate prime numbers faster by a factor of between 16 and 20 (depending on size), compared to existing standards. But we&#x27;re not quite sure who needs this.
======
ColinWright
Are they guaranteed uniformly distributed? Specifically, for the 4096 bit
primes, given a range of 2^32, are all the primes in that range equally
likely?

------
ahazred8ta
[http://www.mappamathics.com/#!about-
us/c202h](http://www.mappamathics.com/#!about-us/c202h)

They charge a fee for the primes. "We use our own secret algorithm to generate
large numbers, which are then confirmed as prime numbers through a standard
implementation of the Miller-Rabin test, which we put through 40 iterations"

------
jorendw
www.mappamathics.com

